# Why the M9/92 sucks



## bg18566 (Apr 24, 2015)

The M9 gets a bad rap from a lot of people. The cops I shoot with are not all gun people. They have no clue that a 92/M9 is a wet gun. If you don't maintain it and lube where your supposed to, the dry gun won't run right. So give me your gun. Spot of balistol here and a spot there. Loaded mag please. Flawless.

The military puts those guns through hundreds of peoples hands. They don't always get repaired or rebuilt the way they should. So the Beretta sucks. The guys and girls come back home and still think the Beretta sucks. Then we bid parts (magazines) to the lowest bidder. The military gives those lowest bidder mags to front line troops. The gun won't run so the Beretta sucks. Then just to make things better we give them ball ammo. So instead of one or two shots to stop your adversary de jour you need to apply a whole bunch of neat little holes to the SOB.

My Berettas run Beretta magazines and mec-gar. When I was still on active duty I was in a small unit that issued each of us our own weapon. I had my own mec-gar magazines. When I retired the armorer issued the weapon to my new guy. I gifted him the mec-gars. That gun is still as near flawless as a sidearm can be in operation. Because of our job we were lucky to have a lot of range time and a lot of ammo. I would stake my life and do on my 92.


----------



## GETCHERGUN (Oct 6, 2014)

Instead of dumping the berretta the armed forces should dump the NATO ball FMJ ammo.


----------



## wvjoetc (Jan 24, 2014)

Good post, well put!


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

bg18566 said:


> The M9 gets a bad rap from a lot of people. The cops I shoot with are not all gun people. They have no clue that a 92/M9 is a wet gun. If you don't maintain it and lube where your supposed to, the dry gun won't run right. So give me your gun. Spot of balistol here and a spot there. Loaded mag please. Flawless.
> 
> The military puts those guns through hundreds of peoples hands. They don't always get repaired or rebuilt the way they should. So the Beretta sucks. The guys and girls come back home and still think the Beretta sucks. Then we bid parts (magazines) to the lowest bidder. The military gives those lowest bidder mags to front line troops. The gun won't run so the Beretta sucks. Then just to make things better we give them ball ammo. So instead of one or two shots to stop your adversary de jour you need to apply a whole bunch of neat little holes to the SOB.
> 
> My Berettas run Beretta magazines and mec-gar. When I was still on active duty I was in a small unit that issued each of us our own weapon. I had my own mec-gar magazines. When I retired the armorer issued the weapon to my new guy. I gifted him the mec-gars. That gun is still as near flawless as a sidearm can be in operation. Because of our job we were lucky to have a lot of range time and a lot of ammo. I would stake my life and do on my 92.


Well, to CC, my 92 sucks. That is the only way it sucks. :smt1099


----------



## Gwalker99 (Apr 27, 2015)

What are the important lube points on the 92? I really soak the hell out of my locking block and hammer/firing pin housing contact point. Also,... the only two lubes that I have tested were the lube stays "new" and "wet" is either Wilsons gun oil (which I swear is ATF lol) or Slip2000 EWL. They will keep your 92 wet for about a month after application as long as its not outside in the elements open. All the other lubes dry up and fade after about 2 or 3 days.


----------



## Gwalker99 (Apr 27, 2015)

btw AR systems are the same way... they will run dirty and smudgy all day long as long as they are over-lubed.


----------

